# my little collectionn! [pic heavy]



## justalildirrtyx (Nov 30, 2005)

here is my collection! i know it's small, but this christmas it won't be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










brushes.. obviously





misc..





pigments..
left to right: melon, old gold, fairylite, white gold





eyeshadows..
left to right: sushi flower, stars n rockets, swimming, falling star, femme noir
filament, coquette, bisque, all that glitters, shale





bronzers, brick compacts, highlighters





inventive eye pallete [cuz i forgot to put it inn..]





foundations + concealers!
oh and.. prep+prime face =]





shadestick in sea me
mascara's and eyeliners!





blushes: coy girl, peaches
shimmer powder stuff
pearlizer






holidayy brushes!





lipglosses and viva glam compact





makeup bags!





face stuff, brush cleaner, lotion, christmas cards =]

ANDDD...... nars<33





left to right
mascara
top: duo shadow in persepoles and windstar
bottom: shadows in night clubbing, ondine, night breed
blush in Sin


new stuff:





lip gelee in Dame in a Dress
hyper real foundation
glimmershimmers in Ritzy! and On the Town
[arent they smaller then you expected?!]


----------



## aziajs (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice collection!


----------



## Isis (Dec 1, 2005)

Very cool collection! I'm such a sucker for NARS too


----------



## kayla (Dec 1, 2005)

*wow*

Nice collection! i wish mine was even half of that! i had a quick q???
whats the difference between pigments and eyeshadow?


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayla* 
_Nice collection! i wish mine was even half of that! i had a quick q???
whats the difference between pigments and eyeshadow?_

 
Pigments are loose and some are multipurpose!

Lovely collection, can't believe you've hit the pan on one IE quad e/s! I'm naughty, haven't touched mine yet! I love Nars too, and your collection is not that small - besides, did I spot a stippling brush???


----------



## thesweetlove (Dec 1, 2005)

Your collection isn't small at all.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

don't see it.


----------



## user2 (Mar 13, 2006)

I can't see them too!


----------

